# Antifurry coalition?



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys, I discovered a thread on Clawcast.com which is telling about a new anti-furry site.

It is called http://www.antifurrycoalition.org/

The author of the thread, Rolandguiscard (I admit he is a newbie on Clawcast), states that the site is a "committee concerned purely with stopping the fandom" and that it seem authentic enough."  He also claims "that [the creators of the site] are trying to be serious."

Roland also says that the creators of the site have "taken a huge number of pieces of furry art and photos without permission and used them in their materials."

In closing, he said, "This group, if honest, should be a topic for discussion within the fandom."

This site may need to be reported to law enforcement.  The least I know it is doing is infringing copyright law.

I am sorry if you are mad.  This whole furry hate is enigmatic to me.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 7, 2008)

That site is just fuckin' hilarious...



> Welcome to the Anti-Furry Coalition's website. We are an organization of ordinary citizens with a common goal: to educate the general public about the furries, and the effect that they could have on your home and family. Our goal is to help you inform and protect your family and community.



They can't be serious...


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

What the *FUCK* are you doing? You think those five or six teenagers already don't have enough hilarious hate mail to respond to this week? Have some humility.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

"We are an organization of ordinary citizens with a common goal: to educate the general public about the furries, and the effect that they could have on your home and family. Our goal is to help you inform and protect your family and community."

LOL RUN CHILDREN THE FURRIES ARE COMING!!!!!111


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Image from "What is Furry" section:







Yep. They're *SERIOUS.*


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 7, 2008)

It makes us sound like we're diseased!


----------



## Azure (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol, Troll'd.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't it wrong to discriminate against the furries?

                 No, and it's hardly discrimination. Being a "furry" is not like being a homosexual, or Jewish, or black, or blind. It is not a race, creed, or culture. The furries complain that they are being "fursecuted," [sic] and that those that dislike them are bigoted. It is insulting and belittling to those groups of people who have, and many who are still fighting for equality, rights and acceptance. People are born into their race. Their religions are sacred to them. They fight for something substantial and well deserved. Furries compare themselves to the situation of blacks or Hispanics affected by racism, and of the suffering of the Jewish people in the Holocaust. Furries are gravely mistaken if they think that dramatics and ignorance of the world around them will lessen the dislike of their strange hobbies.






I lol'd.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

Run jimmy, run from the furries before we kidnap you! This site is a total gold mine for lol's.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 7, 2008)

BRB printing out brochures


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

lol. I'm surprised /b/ hasn't decided to DDoS it yet. 
I say we troll the mother fuckers. WHO'S WITH ME?!!?!?!!1!??!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Isn't it wrong to discriminate against the furries?
> 
> No, and it's hardly discrimination. Being a "furry" is not like being a homosexual, or Jewish, or black, or blind. It is not a race, creed, or culture. The furries complain that they are being "fursecuted," [sic] and that those that dislike them are bigoted. It is insulting and belittling to those groups of people who have, and many who are still fighting for equality, rights and acceptance. People are born into their race. Their religions are sacred to them. They fight for something substantial and well deserved. Furries compare themselves to the situation of blacks or Hispanics affected by racism, and of the suffering of the Jewish people in the Holocaust. Furries are gravely mistaken if they think that dramatics and ignorance of the world around them will lessen the dislike of their strange hobbies.
> 
> ...



I don't get it.  But still, the hate needs public attention and that site is still violating copyright law.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That site is just fuckin' hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't be serious...



How?


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2008)

This site is fine.  It's so funny.  I need to make door signs to ward off furries.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> This site is fine.  It's so funny.  I need to make door signs to ward off furries.



I hope mainstream people will find it just as funny.  And, what's the point of making door signs?


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> This site is fine.  It's so funny.  I need to make door signs to ward off furries.



No raep in mah sleeps plz!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> How?



It is just plain ridiculous... The arguments they use make us sound like a disease, or a bunch of sexual predators...

Trust me, when people like this come along, the best you can do is use them as a source of lulz and let them do their thing until they stop, or make themselves look stupid.


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 7, 2008)

I have feeling person who pay for that site will get his money's worth :|

But not from me


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 7, 2008)

That site is the funniest thing since GodHatesFurries, and that site was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I don't get it.  But still, the hate needs public attention and that site is still violating copyright law.


I believe that'd be because of:

a)Lawl fursecution! Seriously, what the shit. In fact, this thread is an example of this particular craptastic memetic tendency. Don't do it, kids.

b)"Furries are gravely mistaken if they think that dramatics and ignorance of the world around them will lessen _the dislike of their strange hobbies_." - Lawl.

Or c):


Magikian said:


> It is just plain ridiculous... The arguments they use make us sound like a disease, or a bunch of sexual predators...


Or this. In which case I don't get it either, but at least there's a technical component of lulz there. Maybe it's more funny when you look at it from third-person view, it's kinda hard to test.


I.e. sarcasm can be easy hard to portray.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Uro said:


> Run jimmy, run from the furries before we kidnap you! This site is a total gold mine for lol's.
> 
> Attachment.


Okay, I lost that is awesome. Needs more illustrations like that.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> It is just plain ridiculous... The arguments they use make us sound like a disease, or a bunch of sexual predators...
> 
> Trust me, when people like this come along, the best you can do is use them as a source of lulz and let them do their thing until they stop, or make themselves look stupid.



They don't stop!  They never ever stop!

I just want furries to be at peace, at least on the internet.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 7, 2008)

OH GOD THIS IS A FUR SITE! I THOUGH THIS WAS A SITE FOR PEOPLE! FUCK IM OUTTA HERE!

lol Jk but seriously...look im a furry i think im gonna go to a kindergarten class and make them all furies and then turn them gay! Wow...this furry stuff is easy!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> OH GOD THIS IS A FUR SITE! I THOUGH THIS WAS A SITE FOR PEOPLE! FUCK IM OUTTA HERE!
> 
> lol Jk but seriously...look im a furry i think im gonna go to a kindergarten class and make them all furies and then turn them gay! Wow...this furry stuff is easy!



Everyone is entitled to their own orientation, sir.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own orientation, sir.


*WRONG*

Being Gay is *EVIL* I tells ya! The magic unchristian sorcery of *BUTTSECKS* makes baby jesus cry and it actually *KILLS* people!

Please tell me you're not serious about defending gays that.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> They don't stop!  They never ever stop!
> 
> I just want furries to be at peace, at least on the internet.



Good luck. People will always hate.

They are too late to do any damage to the fandom though. A few butthurt furries won't hurt us.

Just pay them no mind, and let them be bigoted morons who try to make their kids life as perfect as they can, not worrying about who they hurt on the way.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> They don't stop!  They never ever stop!
> 
> I just want furries to be at peace, at least on the internet.



On second thought, I wonder how we could do that.  We could say, "LOL" for every trolling comment.  No, wait!  They'll think that the only word in our vocabulary is "LOL" and that might make their views worse.

Or, we could put pressure on them by getting the mainstream world to accept the furry fandom.  How do we do that?  We sell our art (make it tame) to mainstream art dealers, we submit our furry short stories/novels/poems to mainstream publishers (Baen, Del Rey, Vision, etc.), animators could get their animations published, composers could sell their music, comic book artists could publish their comics, screenwriters could have their scripts made into movies, and SO ON!  Every anthro lover and furry fan around the world could do this; just make sure that the material isn't self-defamatory and doesn't force opinions on the readers (that's a big no-no).  The haters, feeling small after this artistic boom would either have to accept furries or just silently fade away and troll no more.

So, which one would you choose?  I'd choose the second option.  I am already doing my part in furthering the grand influx of anthropomorphic animals in the mass media.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

OH LAWLD!! I EMAILD them with the general trolling crap- their Auto reply was "..And if this is a Furry Emergency, CONTACT YOUR LOCAL AUTHORITIES"!! oh lawld.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> OH LAWLD!! I EMAILD them with the general trolling crap- their Auto reply was "..And if this is a Furry Emergency, CONTACT YOUR LOCAL AUTHORITIES"!! oh lawld.



.............

Oh, like the police are going to do anything involving anyone who didn't do anything.  There's not even evidence that they did anything.  LOL

I can't believe I lol'd.


----------



## Glennjam (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, I lol'd so hard x3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 7, 2008)

I got down the part where it said "Hoomans"....and laughed. I smell possible ED involvement....it reminds me of thier article on furries.

Oh well. The best thing to do is to ignore it. I imagine someone made it to see if they could get some lulz out of over-reacting butt-hurt furries.


----------



## theLight (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the next major convention 
will have protesters with some of those signs 
and the merchandise they have there. 

What's sad is this is probably a fact.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, looks like I've found my new spam e-mail address ^_^

It looks like their main goal is to put across the stigma that all furries are sex craved individuals that utilize their over zelious love of animals to remove them from reality.


----------



## drewdle (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, there's a new low. 

I don't understand why people refuse to get it. It's not about fursecution, and frankly, I could give a fuck what these people think anyways. It's about the fact that, if there were no furries, they'd be on about something else that was ready and willing to destroy their children around the next corner. That's what pisses me off. These people just won't be damn happy until every house has a white picket fence and every little Johnny and Jane go to Sunday school and grow up to be Doctors. 

I say fuck'em. They'll always be there. May as well just get on with our wild furry sex.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see their next project, the Anti-Stamp Collecting Coalition.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I can't wait to see their next project, the Anti-Stamp Collecting Coalition.



This literally made me lol.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like a joke to me.


----------



## Koda (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol. How do you stop self expression.. on the internet and in people's lives? 

Are they gonna try to legislate it's illegal to wear a collar, or put on a tail, or say what people can and can't make art of?

My guess is, the only damage these types of things can do is giving people the negative side of furry. That negative 1% which makes everything else look horrible. Happened with my mom.. All she did was google'd 'anthrocon' and then 'furry' and she said, and I quote "I felt like throwing up." Yeah, I definitely should have explained it myself before she got curious...


----------



## Azure (Sep 7, 2008)

*backreads thread*

....
FAPFAPFAPFAP....


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> *backreads thread*
> 
> ....
> FAPFAPFAPFAP....



*takes a puff and looks at Azure*

FAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 7, 2008)

drewdle said:


> These people just won't be damn happy until every house has a white picket fence



As someone who lives in what for all intents and purposes is suburbia, I take offense to that.



			
				drewdle said:
			
		

> and every little Johnny and Jane go to Sunday school and grow up to be Doctors.



Nah, that's Jews. And they go to *Sin*agoggs.

Anyway, the lot of ya's should suck my cock if I were gonna be offended by anything in this thread it's be having to wait til Draco posted to find out you can strike text again. Why am I always the last one to know these things? Oh right, because people on this forum are Jews Doctors.

There, now you guys have something SORT OF worth giving a shit/being offended by.

edit: for the record, some of my best friends are Doctors.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone else notice that they're in love with the Â® symbol? Even the base *url* that you get forwarded to has two of them.

Also:

Domain ID148646994-LROR
Domain Name:ANTIFURRYCOALITION.ORG
Created On:19-Jul-2007 19:58:31 UTC
Last Updated On:11-Jun-2008 23:47:05 UTC
Expiration Date:19-Jul-2009 19:58:31 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com, Inc. (R91-LROR)
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:GODA-035123402
Registrant Name:*Peter Harte*
Registrant Street1.O. Box 2062
Registrant City:KINGSTON
Registrant State/Province:Rhode Island
Registrant Postal Code:02881
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:*+1.4015561841*
Registrant Email:*flyingkangaroos@yahoo.com*
Admin ID:GODA-235123402
Admin Name:*Peter Harte*
Admin Street1.O. Box 2062
Admin City:KINGSTON
Admin State/Province:Rhode Island
Admin Postal Code:02881
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:*+1.4015561841*
Admin Email:*flyingkangaroos@cox.net*
Tech ID:GODA-135123402
Tech Name:*Peter Harte*
Tech Street1.O. Box 2062
Tech City:KINGSTON
Tech State/Province:Rhode Island
Tech Postal Code:02881
Tech Country:US
Tech Phone:*+1.4015561841*
Tech Email:*flyingkangaroos@cox.net
*Name Server:NS51.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server:NS52.DOMAINCONTROL.COM

OrgName:    GoDaddy.com, Inc. 
OrgID:      GODAD
Address:    14455 N Hayden Road
Address:    Suite 226
City:       Scottsdale
StateProv:  AZ
PostalCode: 85260
Country:    US

NetRange:   208.109.0.0 - 208.109.255.255 
CIDR:       208.109.0.0/16 
NetName:    GO-DADDY-SOFTWARE-INC
NetHandle:  NET-208-109-0-0-1
Parent:     NET-208-0-0-0-0
NetType:    Direct Allocation
NameServer: CNS1.SECURESERVER.NET
NameServer: CNS2.SECURESERVER.NET
NameServer: CNS3.SECURESERVER.NET
Comment:    
RegDate:    2006-04-12
Updated:    2007-06-14

OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE51-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Abuse Department 
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-480-624-2505
OrgAbuseEmail:  abuse@godaddy.com

OrgNOCHandle: NOC124-ARIN
OrgNOCName:   Network Operations Center 
OrgNOCPhone:  +1-480-505-8809
OrgNOCEmail:  noc@godaddy.com

OrgTechHandle: NOC124-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Network Operations Center 
OrgTechPhone:  +1-480-505-8809
OrgTechEmail:  noc@godaddy.com

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-09-07 19:10
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.


His domain was purchased from Godaddy, and the site is also hosted there (also, he never bothered to get the "private domain" feature).

His name is Peter Harte and his phone number is 1-401-556-1841. Someone give him a call!

Oh, yeah, and I'm pretty sure this is a joke, but... Hey! He left himself wide open. =D


----------



## drewdle (Sep 7, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> As someone who lives in what for all intents and purposes is suburbia, I take offense to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* It wasn't my intent to stick it to the exact things I described. I was referencing the middle-class complex. Perhaps I should have mentioned that for clarity. For the record, I have no issues with Jews (Jews? How the hell did that come up?), doctors, or white picket fences (although, sorry to say, I can't shake the Stepford Wives feeling I get in suburbia). 

I take issue that we can't all just accept each other. And that we have to draw these bullshit lines in the sand, and perceive ourselves as better than those who are different from us for our own self-inflationary purposes.


----------



## Koda (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol, I wrote up a nice, well mannered and intentioned email to them, and I LOVE the auto-response I got back...


> Dear Valued AFC Member,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Anti-Furry Coalition. Your input is very important to us. We will get back to you as soon as possible. Due to the high volume of e-mails we receive, please allow 3-5 business days for a response. Thank you for your patience.
> -The AFC Support Team
> ...



XD THEY BE STEALIN' MAH BUCKET!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 7, 2008)

drewdle said:


> *sigh* It wasn't my intent to stick it to the exact things I described. I was referencing the middle-class complex. Perhaps I should have mentioned that for clarity. For the record, I have no issues with Jews (Jews? How the hell did that come up?), doctors, or white picket fences (although, sorry to say, I can't shake the Stepford Wives feeling I get in suburbia).
> 
> I take issue that we can't all just accept each other. And that we have to draw these bullshit lines in the sand, and perceive ourselves as better than those who are different from us for our own self-inflationary purposes.



Y'see what I mean? It should've been pretty obvious that that was Strictly 4 Tha Lulz. But it wasn't. Not to you, not to a lot of people in this fandom, and people in general, and _that_ is why "we can't all accept each other". You guys take yourselves too damned seriously, that's why. _Any_ site that goes to such lengths to come across as legit, especially about _furries_ of all things has like a 99.999999% probability of being Strictly 4 Tha Lulz. The people who make sites like this with a true axe to grind see themselves as having much bigger fish to fry, _like_ Jews. If someone truly has _that_ big an issue with furries, really, they're just as lulzworthy because that goes beyond just recognizing that the only people furries pose a threat to with things like cub porn and wasting all their free time in their escape from reality is themselves and taking issue with that. I do. I see it as a serious, serious problem that needs to be adressed because it's peculiar to our current/coming generation. But furries are simply a product of said generation, not the cause, and any "furry problem" can only be solved by tackling it from the point of view of being part of our generation's larger overall problem(s). It's about priorities. A lot of furries lack those, as do the kinds of people who would make a site like this, if by some off-chance it's meant to be taken seriously, in which case, they're part of the problem as well.

I actually don't know what Stepford Wives even is and how that relates to suburbia, but I know Edmonton is the second major Canadian city I've lived in that in many ways resembles Idiocracy.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

His email is flyingkangaroos? Sounds like a furry to me...lol!


----------



## FurryFox (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW! ... That has too be either the stupidest thing or the absolute funniest thing EVER!! XD ... Or both!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> lol. I'm surprised /b/ hasn't decided to DDoS it yet.
> I say we troll the mother fuckers. WHO'S WITH ME?!!?!?!!1!??!



Done.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 7, 2008)

Heh. Awesome.

I was mildly amused by this site.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2008)

> I was mildly amused by this site.



...



>


So much so that you became one! D=


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol, oh man that made me laugh xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha this totally made my day :] .


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 8, 2008)

That site made me laugh my ass off so hard!


----------



## net-cat (Sep 8, 2008)

Runefox said:


> ...
> 
> 
> So much so that you became one! D=



Yeah.

God damn furries.

*goes back to coding and doing other tech work for a furry porn site*


----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Yeah.
> 
> God damn furries.
> 
> *goes back to coding and doing other tech work for a furry porn site*




STOP RUINING GOOD WHOLESOME SMALL TOWN VALUES!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Meh.. everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> STOP RUINING GOOD WHOLESOME SMALL TOWN VALUES!


Small town values?

Rest assured that small towns have no values to speak of.


----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Small town values?
> 
> Rest assured that small towns have no values to speak of.



They said they do at the RNC. D:


----------



## drewdle (Sep 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Y'see what I mean? It should've been pretty obvious that that was Strictly 4 Tha Lulz. But it wasn't. Not to you, not to a lot of people in this fandom, and people in general, and _that_ is why "we can't all accept each other". You guys take yourselves too damned seriously, that's why. _Any_ site that goes to such lengths to come across as legit, especially about _furries_ of all things has like a 99.999999% probability of being Strictly 4 Tha Lulz. The people who make sites like this with a true axe to grind see themselves as having much bigger fish to fry, _like_ Jews. If someone truly has _that_ big an issue with furries, really, they're just as lulzworthy because that goes beyond just recognizing that the only people furries pose a threat to with things like cub porn and wasting all their free time in their escape from reality is themselves and taking issue with that. I do. I see it as a serious, serious problem that needs to be adressed because it's peculiar to our current/coming generation. But furries are simply a product of said generation, not the cause, and any "furry problem" can only be solved by tackling it from the point of view of being part of our generation's larger overall problem(s). It's about priorities. A lot of furries lack those, as do the kinds of people who would make a site like this, if by some off-chance it's meant to be taken seriously, in which case, they're part of the problem as well.
> 
> I actually don't know what Stepford Wives even is and how that relates to suburbia, but I know Edmonton is the second major Canadian city I've lived in that in many ways resembles Idiocracy.



You'll have to grind that axe into coherency. Last I checked, I didn't have a problem with how they were treating furries, as I stated in two other posts. It was the approach in general. How that pertains to me taking myself as a furry way too seriously is beyond me. I even stated in the first post that I _didn't give a shit_ what people like that think of my being furry.

Do I think that it's funny? No. I don't think promoting any kind of hate, whether you be gay, furry, etc, etc, etc is funny. That doesn't mean I can't laugh at myself. I just don't laugh at hate. 

I'm just going to stop bothering at this point. If you don't get it yet, whatever.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

WTF?! 
ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Sep 8, 2008)

There's no way that site can be serious. Still though, the potential for lulz is there, regardless.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

Koei_Graywolf said:


> There's no way that site can be serious. Still though, the potential for lulz is there, regardless.


 
cool avatar man


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 8, 2008)

I'ma join it.
For the fun!
=3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 8, 2008)

This is how all furry trolling should be.

Actually I'd be happy if people stopped the boring "yiff in hell" crap, that's so overdone.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> They said they do at the RNC. D:


Ah, yes. That explains so much.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 8, 2008)

"The furries, however, have made up their own words, and these words make it more difficult to pinpoint the subject matter of the siteâ€™s content. For this reason, methods that parents use to guard their children from the darker corners of the Internet are not as, if at all, effective in blocking out furry websites. What this means is when a youth or child looks up his favorite cartoon animal friends on the Internet, it is highly likely that he will end up finding Simba - cub or adult - performing filthy acts in pornographic images."

So I just tested that by setting my google image search filter to "Do not filter", then I searched "Simba". Nothing yiffy. "Simba Lion King". Nothing yiffy. "Simba Lion King Adult". Nothing yiffy. "Simba Lion King Sex". Still nothing yiffy. Honestly, you'd have to be a furry and know what yiff means to be able to find TLK yiff on google. It's this reason over any other that I can't take this seriously at all. They said it was highly likely to see simba having sex if a kid searched for an image of him, and even when I try to with no filter.. I still can't unless I specifically type in "yiff".

Then there's the rest, which is just so ridiculous it's barely even funny.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, google sucks for yiff... I've tried it, it does not work


----------



## theLight (Sep 8, 2008)

I emailed them, as follows:


Where should I post your resources to make my community aware?


Should I post them in a house? Should I post them on a mouse?
Would you post them in a box? Would you post them on a fox?

Sincerely,
     Concerned Person


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 8, 2008)

Ever notice how a furry  hater looks at way more porn than the average furry, just to comment upon it on how much they hate it? I think it's a front, guys.


Wait, we're still 1990, right? Shit, this information was delivered far too late.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Sep 8, 2008)

The OAFC is far better.

And we don't even have our own sodding website and yet we still rock.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 8, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> The OAFC is far better.
> 
> And we don't even have our own sodding board and yet we still rock.


That's like saying Ctrl+Alt+Del is a great comic because it has no story, dialogue, character, charm, or art direction.

The magnitude of failure exhibited by most anti-furry what-you-call-it is simply ludicrous. As I've said before, failing to make fun of us is absolutely inexcusable - it's like frying instant noodles. The instructions are right there on the lid, but nooo...

I pray they get their act together one day. After all, it's like criticising religion - it's easy, so it's bound to work. Of course, there are actual faults to most religions to begin with, which can hardly be said about being a closet zoophile furry fan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sigh* Some people have nothing better to do than discriminate and then try to rationalize it...


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not that hard to rationlize discrimination against the furry fandom.

It's how you do it that counts.

And that site didn't do that good a job.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Sep 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> That's like saying Ctrl+Alt+Del is a great comic because it has no story, dialogue, character, charm, or art direction.
> 
> The magnitude of failure exhibited by most anti-furry what-you-call-it is simply ludicrous. As I've said before, failing to make fun of us is absolutely inexcusable - it's like frying instant noodles. The instructions are right there on the lid, but nooo...
> 
> I pray they get their act together one day. After all, it's like criticising religion - it's easy, so it's bound to work. Of course, there are actual faults to most religions to begin with, which can hardly be said about being a closet zoophile furry fan.



That made me smile.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 8, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> That made me smile.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Koda (Sep 8, 2008)

They replied to my email. I was actually surprised by the professionalism of the response, and the amount of understanding they conveyed. According to the response, they agree that they do have a bit of a skew, perceptionally and just haven't put the other side of the story up.  


I'd like to see what that becomes, if it ever does.

I'm gonna definitely say, don't troll this person(s). Don't give them a reason to really get a worse opinion of us.


----------



## Uro (Sep 9, 2008)

Koda said:


> I'm gonna definitely say, don't troll this person(s). Don't give them a reason to really get a worse opinion of us.



There is a door tag print out that says "no furry zone" How much worse can this persons opinions be?


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2008)

You're being trolled.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 9, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You're being trolled.



Captain Obvious to the rescue?


----------



## Erro (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoo, old news is old. AFC used to have a really big presence on Facebook a while ago, till we trolled their group into the ground xD


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 9, 2008)

*

DENOUNCE THE FURRY,

DESPISE THE FURRY,

DESTROY THE FURRY!!!*


There will be a Shaving.
All that is furred will be cleansed from this earth.
The Scaled Kin will rise up and inherit the world.
Those who make a stand against us will be the first up against the wall.
The time to Evolve is NOW.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh man, do they have badges? I want a badge so I can pin it to my bag.


----------



## BlackRat (Sep 9, 2008)

^_^ That's a great site, so much to laugh at...it's hard to pick something specific. But I'll try anyway..



			
				The AFC said:
			
		

> "What can we do against the fur menace?
> 
> Spread the knowledge. Any AFCÂ® member can tell you the importance of educating the public about this growing problem. We here at the Anti-Furry Coalition are working to shed light on the threat the furries pose to our homes and communities. You will soon find on our site the resources needed for starting your own chapter. Many different downloadable files will be available for your use. Simply download them and print them out. Should you choose to head a chapter or become an AFCÂ® officer, we suggest spreading the knowledge by making multiple copies of our downloadable informational handouts. This material is an easy way to inform the public of the impact the furries can have on their children, family, homes and community. Our resources page will be up soon. Hand them out at community events!"



Sounds to me like a furry-based KKK XD
And if you haven't already, you should download their 5 Steps for Staying Furry Free flyer, made me lol.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 9, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Registrant Name:*Peter Harte*
> Registrant Street1.O. Box 2062
> Registrant City:KINGSTON
> Registrant State/Province:Rhode Island
> ...



WHY? Why would you post information that would be more than easy to mercilessly SPAM with advertising junk? Especially when all that information can be used to get money in SL?

Urge to spam rising


----------



## Makyui (Sep 9, 2008)

> *whois info*



Why is it wrong to spam furries, but perfectly okay to do it to people you don't agree with?


----------



## Kajet (Sep 9, 2008)

Eh, I was half-joking about spamming him, I lack the nerve to spam someone, no matter how big of a dick they are...


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 9, 2008)

When I said that all anti-furry stuff sucks earlier on, I wasn't asking for an illustration.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 9, 2008)

^lol, wut?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 9, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ^lol, wut?



Virus Bombs, that's what :[ .


----------



## Kume (Sep 9, 2008)

I sent an email asking if they were for real

At the bottom it says this:

PLEASE NOTE: If this is a Furry Emergency contact your local authorities right away.



Thats some bullshit right there.

Are we murderers now?


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Thats some bullshit right there.
> 
> *Are we murderers now?*



Yes. Especially you.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Are we murderers now?



Well considering how the catholic church is against masturbation... probably.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 10, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Yes. Especially you.


All Furries are. 
Glad I'm not one.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 10, 2008)

> ...After all, shouldn't the Internet be safe for everyone?


For them, the biggest threat on the internet is furries. For the rest of us, furry or otherwise, it's hackers, viruses, trojans, etc., etc. and of course, etc.

Idiots...

Edit: I just did a though look at the site...it's sad. I'll make fun of them another time...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 10, 2008)

OH MY GAWD ITS A FURRY! WOMAN GIT ME MY SHOTGUN!!!111!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

The anti-fur downloadable sheets and whatnot makes me laugh the most. You just watch, soon they'll open an online store! They'll sell anti-fur calendars, oversized coffee mugs, drink coasters, bibs, bumper stickers etc...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 10, 2008)

geez, they just have to make the site look like a medication information site T___T with little kids smiling, and everyone's just happy and dandy! >_> would kids really be smiling once they knew what our fandom was about? I think it's more like this http://newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/kid-loves-animals.jpg

(note:
furry: on left
human: on right)


----------



## Cazzy (Sep 10, 2008)

Methinks this be some serious asshatarry. >>


----------



## Excentromatt (Sep 10, 2008)

The pamphlet is hilarious "do you find the cartoon animals shown below attractive? If so, you may be a furry"
I printed two of them and left them randomly in parts of a Barnes and Nobles XD.  who knows I may've gotten someone interested instead of worried XD.

"I DO like these cartoon animals!"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Excentromatt said:


> The pamphlet is hilarious "do you find the cartoon animals shown below attractive? If so, you may be a furry"
> I printed two of them and left them randomly in parts of a Barnes and Nobles XD.  who knows I may've gotten someone interested instead of worried XD.
> 
> "I DO like these cartoon animals!"



hm... that's an awesome idea! I should print out a bunch of flyers, and see how many people wanna join x3 I mean, if I managed to convert my friends into being a furry, just by showing them a few of my fav anthro pics, who knows what I might accomplish?! muwahaha! >=3


----------



## Monak (Sep 11, 2008)

Shall we call the CFID on ourselves?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> Shall we call the CFID on ourselves?



Too late,
They'll be there within the hour...


----------



## Takun (Sep 11, 2008)

I like these guys.

ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I like these guys.
> 
> ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH


I agree, they seem rather reasonable.  I want some of their literature, I could distribute it to all the local churches, and start a serious exterminatus.  This town has more churches than policemen, and we got POPO'S out the ass.  ROW ROW FIGHT THE FURRY!!


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 11, 2008)

i kinda understand the core message the website is portraying with the idea of kids comming accross artwork with perverted cartoon characters including disney animals.

but the realllly need to change their content from a "furries are bad stay away from them" stance and more of a "some furries tend to have interests that are alluring to but are unsuitable to children" message

as s furry who is not interested in anything yiff related i don't need this insipring more ignorant dipshits to further enforce the sexual furry stigma.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 11, 2008)

But but but Furries are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad...


----------



## LiesAreForever (Sep 11, 2008)

*twitch* Wut?
...
...
...
...
...
...
AHAHAHAHAHA!  Hee-larious.

~Raine


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 11, 2008)

if they are really all that concerned about kids being influenced by furry stuff then they should bridge the gap over to anime too.

i imagine they think furry stuff is alluring to kids since it looks like cartoons to them BUT lets face it anime has a pretty big darkside as well, anime not only markets adult material but people also like to draw un-anthro pokemon porn and yugio peens.

furries INR are hardly a public threat, about the worst a furry can do INR is a pedo putting on a fursuit and hugging kids ...sick yes but also causes no physical or mental harm to the kids and whoes to say your local chucky cheese mascot is not a pedo who is not on the record yet (or your local priest, or the cubscout leader, or the preschool teacher).
 and as for the online content parents just need to do what they are fricken supposed to and use parental blocks or monitor their children on the computer. its like bawwing about cartoons being to violent and not turning them off or blocking them.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 11, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> if they are really all that concerned about kids being influenced by furry stuff then they should bridge the gap over to anime too.
> 
> i imagine they think furry stuff is alluring to kids since it looks like cartoons to them BUT lets face it anime has a pretty big darkside as well, anime not only markets adult material but people also like to draw un-anthro pokemon porn and yugio peens.
> 
> ...



wow. I think I agree there. But how many of you are Pedos? I know a lot of you go on 4Chan, but IRL, are you a pedo? And also, I know that a lot of kids wouldn't let  a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD furry hug them- they would run away, throing "Anti Furr Zone" hangers @ you.

I mean, wut?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 11, 2008)

ITT: Internet Is Serious Business

WhoIs here. Who's Peter Harte?


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 11, 2008)

This looks like some kind of joke site. It really, really does. I'm not sure I believe it to be serious.
Rather funny, too.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Sep 11, 2008)

ATTN.

I has a a reawwy smart idea.

Anti furry creed.
CRUSH. KILL. DESTROY.

Furry creed
YIFF. RAPE. ENJOY.


Your thoughts.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 11, 2008)

CRUSH, KILL, DESTROY.


----------



## fishies (Oct 28, 2008)

thats funny, its not like that we can get in trouble or why should we?
were doin something we love and were protected by the 1st constitution


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought this thread wasn't going to surface again for a long time but I was wrong. Its still pretty gotdamn funny XD


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 28, 2008)

I fail to see how furries can be a detriment to society in any way. They made absolutely no sense. And besides.... Furries will always exist, so whatever they do is just a pure waste of time.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm highly amused and am tempted to print one of those door hangers to put on my hotel room door at FWA.. XD LAWLS WHUT!   By the way, getting butthurt OP is just what they want from you.. Hawwwhawwww


----------



## Inices (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is there a topic on this...?

I'm pretty sure I saw this a while back. I found it hilarious. The fact that you're taking it seriously is kind of sad.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

Inices said:


> Why is there a topic on this...?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw this a while back. I found it hilarious. The fact that you're taking it seriously is kind of sad.





 Because furries get butthurt easily?


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 28, 2008)

Inices said:


> Why is there a topic on this...?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw this a while back. I found it hilarious. The fact that you're taking it seriously is kind of sad.



do you see how many people are laughing at it? and if anyone was really pissed off enough, they would get a group of people to DDoS it, if it really meant much. And anyways, how many people do you think find this site anyhow?!


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> do you see how many people are laughing at it? and if anyone was really pissed off enough, they would get a group of people to DDoS it, if it really meant much. And anyways, how many people do you think find this site anyhow?!



 The OP was being kinda butthurt.. =O


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 29, 2008)

Clicked link to site. My bullshit meter broke.

It's an easy-to-fake archetype they're using. Doesn't add much to their validity.

EDIT: Common trollbait pics used. I recognize them from my halcyon days as a troll. Furries were some of my favourite targets. A near infinite amount of lulz ensued. Then I realized that about 50% of the TF community is furry while I simotaneously grew out of the majority of my trolling tendencies.

Anywho, it's a trollsite designed to be found by and cause distress in gullible furries. Decent work, but not worth the effort ultimately. Pissing off a whole lot of furries can be done without the hardship of creating a website, should one be so inclined.


----------



## Xeans (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang... they've caught on to our plan to turn the whole world into gay furrys 
Something like this crops up with dependable regularity, there's a better then 70% chance thay're just doing this to provoke a rise or for a joke.
The last 30% is they are serious in which case we need to laugh harder.


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 29, 2008)

Xeans said:


> Dang... they've caught on to our plan to turn the whole world into gay furrys
> Something like this crops up with dependable regularity, there's a better then 70% chance thay're just doing this to provoke a rise or for a joke.
> The last 30% is they are serious in which case we need to laugh harder.


 
They aren't serious, but the site's writer knows how to imitate the "meddling/overbearing soccer-mom's organization against something naughty" organization to a tee.

The "resources" page is really funny.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2008)

It reminds me of my church's attempts to stop homosexuality and bisexuality. XD


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, those ppl failed, I bet?


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 29, 2008)

Not discrimination, my ass!

Fuckin' communists..... and haters.

Mr. Spock, activate the Trolling and Flaming phazorz! Blast these douches to the darkest depths of 4chan, so they will be flamed even more by this "Anonymous" guy.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread gave me an awesome idea for a new nickname! 

Oh yeah, about the furry-stopping thing... It's been done before? There's no way to "stop" the furry fandom.  It's like trying to stop people from being white.


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 29, 2008)

bookmarked lol


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I agree, they seem rather reasonable. I want some of their literature, I could distribute it to all the local churches, and start a serious exterminatus. This town has more churches than policemen, and we got POPO'S out the ass. ROW ROW FIGHT THE FURRY!!


 
dude, why are you on these boards?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 29, 2008)

MeatSnack1 said:


> dude, why are you on these boards?



He's kind of like a friendly troll.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 29, 2008)

I just sent megahates, and this is the shit I get back?!? I want my 38 seconds back.



> Dear Valued AFC Member,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Anti-Furry Coalition. Your input is very important to us. We will get back to you as soon as possible. Due to the high volume of e-mails we recieve, please allow 3-5 business days for a response. Thank you for your patience.
> -The AFC Support Team
> ...


 

Oh, and the "high volume of e-mails we receive" are all hatemails from us, most likely.

Stay furry and proud, kids!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> This thread gave me an awesome idea for a new nickname!
> 
> Oh yeah, about the furry-stopping thing... It's been done before? There's no way to "stop" the furry fandom. It's like trying to stop people from being white.



I think it being like trying to stop aids would be a more accurate simile thar Kimmerset :V .


----------



## vegeta002 (Oct 29, 2008)

What a funny site. Almost as funny as the _American Family Association._


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 29, 2008)

lol Reminds me of PETAs attempts to make everyone vegan. The games on PETA's site suck.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2008)

well if they are being serious i have three plans of how to deal with it
A)The Peaceful Approach:We approach them and educate them on what furries are and hope the accept it.
B)The Internet Approach:We join the AFC and soon reveal our furry identifications soon making it like the Salem witch trials where everyone is amusing the other is a furry soon demolishing the site from the inside out.
C)The "Fun Way":We pool all our money together to buy a T-72, 4 APCs, 5 BRDM scouts, and many rifles and STORM THE GATES.
oh and yes i know a site to buy the vehicles.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 29, 2008)

yo this is ridiculous. 

either they are just some dumbass fur-haters with WAY too much time on their hands, or they're hardcore republicans. 

I'm not sure which, but I'm drifting towards dumbasses with too much time on their hands, because republicans don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## X (Oct 29, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> yo this is ridiculous.
> 
> either they are just some dumbass fur-haters with WAY too much time on their hands, or they're hardcore republicans.
> 
> I'm not sure which, but I'm drifting towards dumbasses with too much time on their hands, because *republicans don't have a sense of humor*.



;-;


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 29, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> well if they are being serious i have three plans of how to deal with it
> A)The Peaceful Approach:We approach them and educate them on what furries are and hope the accept it.
> B)The Internet Approach:We join the AFC and soon reveal our furry identifications soon making it like the Salem witch trials where everyone is amusing the other is a furry soon demolishing the site from the inside out.
> C)The "Fun Way":We pool all our money together to buy a T-72, 4 APCs, 5 BRDM scouts, and many rifles and STORM THE GATES.
> oh and yes i know a site to buy the vehicles.



Hmm...decisions, decisions...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget the guy's phone number. I'll give him a call and see what he says, lol.
*1 401 556 1841*


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> This thread gave me an awesome idea for a new nickname!
> 
> Oh yeah, about the furry-stopping thing... It's been done before? There's no way to "stop" the furry fandom. It's like trying to stop people from being white.


 
No, it's more like trying to ban stamp collecting. Unless you're the Prince of Pop I'm guessing that you were born white. It's part of your genetic makeup and can only be altered cosmetically. Furry is something you grew into over time. There is no "furry gene".

"Discrimination" against furs is discrimination against those who choose to pursue an interest. It's the same when people try to ban D&D by calling it satanic, or the shit that went down with Jack Thompson.


----------



## lj91104 (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess it's up to me to ask the obvious question here. Why even acknowledge these peoples' existence?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

lj91104 said:


> I guess it's up to me to ask the obvious question here. Why even acknowledge these peoples' existence?


 
^ This.

I mean, aside from the entertainment factor.  It's kind of fun to browse the sites just for lols.


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 30, 2008)

lj91104 said:


> I guess it's up to me to ask the obvious question here. Why even acknowledge these peoples' existence?


 
For me? I found their site, especially the resources part, well put together and perfectly following a given archetype that has pervaded our society's mindset. Parody is a great artform when used carefully.

For any of you, I suppose there is a good laugh factor involved. Some random people who are almost certainly made up don't like you. Ooooh! Or, some real people want to watch you squirm, shout, and baaaaawwwww over a stupid website. So laugh.

Either way, you honestly shouldn't care about this further than your own goals of amusement and self-enrichment can take you.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

These people are clearly bored, but you'd be surprised the lengths a fanatic will go, and how far a religious person will go.I wouldn't be surprised if they end up dropping a bomb on the world.Cleanse humanity.


----------



## FoothePanda (Oct 30, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Image from "What is Furry" section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I know who that is. It's furfoxfur.


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to say this is amusing, but also ridiculous in the sense that they are trying a bit too hard to make furries sound bad, i actually think they'll wear themselves out and stop XD, as some people may already have said


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> He's kind of like a friendly troll.


 
well that's new on me 
awsome.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 31, 2008)

mattprower08 said:


> I have to say this is amusing, but also ridiculous in the sense that they are trying a bit too hard to make furries sound bad, i actually think they'll wear themselves out and stop XD, as some people may already have said



Being a furry troll is a lot like being a furry; best to be enjoyed as a bit of fun, and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

MeatSnack1 said:


> well that's new on me
> awsome.



Obviously not friendly enough, though. x3;


----------



## Xeans (Oct 31, 2008)

I have to say, this is high-quality trolling. Waaaay better then anything I find on youtube
Really, I don't even care about this stuff, fact is a good number of trolls are just closet furs. And even if they're just doing it for the lulz, they can't stop me from being the furfag I am. Mmmmm... Fox McCloud


----------



## Xeans (Oct 31, 2008)

This post is just so I can watch this thread


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 31, 2008)

> Well just asking why do you hate them? Ok, So they like to see themselves as animals. My friend is one and hes fine, He still can say a girls hot or whatever. It's not a disease and so what if most of the furies are Homosexuals that makes matters worse when you pick out a sub group from another group. You take this too far and care to much, You cannot simply limit people and what they can and can't do. I'm a child myself and if I want to see a lion that looks like a human fuck a girl looking fox or even if I was gay two male anthro animals have sex *that is my personal choice*. I go onto these furry forums and they are honestly not a bad group of people not as you describe them. Note how you try to make them seem like less than people and you ploy these physiological tactics (Adolf Hitler with Jews much?) I am not fucked up from talking to these people nor am I gay or a "furry" due to it. I am what I say I am! Not what you pick and group me with. So whats your final plan group every furry up and kill them in the name of God. Please Eat a mother fucking dick and take a long ass walk you jack fucking retards (Child anger FTW) You can go fucking take your stereotypes and shove them ass far up your holy ass as they will go. Also it is sad that you can even say such things. You cum guzzling vagina mouthed faggits, once again Eat a dick and then apologize to every furry for the lies you speak. And for a recap my question is: Who the hell do you think you are? I'll just drop you in the same realm of importance as my Jizz soaked boxers after a Saturday night. Enjoy. So what the fucks the big idea?
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> HackFox
> ...


My Email I sent to them for these lies on the net I hope you enjoy it. Mostly for Lulz and for truth. Have fun :3


----------



## MayDay (Nov 1, 2008)

honestly guys, best tactic is IGNORE THEM. I've got a feeling these 'anti-fur' sites are mostly set up by lonesome 40 year olds who are crying for attention and want your hate-mails so they can fill their empty hotmail accounts and pretend they have friends. Can someone give me the link to the site by the way? Godhatefurs was a funny site already, I'd like to see what this new clown has got to say about us


----------



## Kanrei (Nov 1, 2008)

I think there don`t know that internet general is very dangerous to find any porn stuff... For example I searched pictures from a squirrel and then I found one on google, clicked on it, and then there was a porn pic. O_O


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Nov 1, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> My Email I sent to them for these lies on the net I hope you enjoy it. Mostly for Lulz and for truth. Have fun :3


 

You have provided an internet troll lulz with that email. You silly 'lil lulzcow you.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 1, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I can't wait to see their next project, the Anti-Stamp Collecting Coalition.



I found that to be quite hilarious.

I feel sorry for people such as this, incorporating their fears into something harmful. 

I say ignore them, Although technically I would just now be considered a furry, really. XD

-HackFox-

HOLY CRAP I LIVE NEAR YOU (McDonough)


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 1, 2008)

Spin~TF~Spin said:


> You have provided an internet troll lulz with that email. You silly 'lil lulzcow you.



Well I speak truth and try to get a laugh here and there :3 I'm waiting for the reply x3

Heres the Auto Reply they Sent XDDDDD





> Dear Valued AFC Member,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Anti-Furry Coalition. Your input is very important to us. We will get back to you as soon as possible. Due to the high volume of e-mails we receive, please allow 3-5 business days for a response. Thank you for your patience.
> -The AFC Support Team
> ...


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 1, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> C)The "Fun Way":We pool all our money together to buy a T-72, 4 APCs, 5 BRDM scouts, and many rifles and STORM THE GATES.



I would like to know how anyone expects to "STORM THE GATES" of a P.O. Box.  Not that that wouldn't be incredibly amusing, given that it would entail attacking a post office, which would inevitably result in S.W.A.T. teams and the FBI showing up.  Just let me know when you're gonna do it, so I'll know to watch the news that day.



seekerwolf said:


> These people are clearly bored, but you'd be surprised the lengths a fanatic will go, and how far a religious person will go.I wouldn't be surprised if they end up dropping a bomb on the world.Cleanse humanity.



Lolwut.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 5, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I would like to know how anyone expects to "STORM THE GATES" of a P.O. Box.  Not that that wouldn't be incredibly amusing, given that it would entail attacking a post office, which would inevitably result in S.W.A.T. teams and the FBI showing up.  Just let me know when you're gonna do it, so I'll know to watch the news that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut.



okay, hmm, that didnt occur to me but still sounds some what fun
tanksforsale.co.uk/


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok...

I love the "No Furry" signs and door hangars are funny.

Like a stupid sign would prevent someone from entering.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 5, 2008)

I love how furries are still getting butthurt about this, I see though your thin veils of sarcasm furries :[ .


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2008)

Who the hell necro'd this? LOCK, PLEASE.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Furries caused 9/11 i know it!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 6, 2008)

*Bold* is my emphasis. Comments are in red.

Furries in general

A furry is an individual who takes an enjoyment of human-like, or â€œanthropomorphicâ€ animals *too far*. [There _are_ furries who are just into cartoon animals like Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck. And there are furries who are into real animals]The basis of the furry fandom is sexual attraction to these walking, talking animals. *This unhealthy attraction is a focal point of their lives*. [This is what the writer is banking on: He or she believes that all furries are mentally sick and need professional help, and I assume that's why this so-called coalition was started; it's a good intention, but "the road to hell is paved with good intentions"] It goes well beyond pretend. They feel the need to get in touch with their inner animal, and they donâ€™t understand why â€œhoomansâ€[sic] (their derogatory term for non-furries) donâ€™t accept them for their inner fox, wolf, or panther. ["Hoomans" is a retarded term for humans, and I don't have an inner animal; let's skip the pseudo-Native American spirituality and move on]




*Many* furries enjoy dressing in animal costumes that completely conceal their identity. This is termed â€œfursuiting.â€ [Fursuiters dress up to become the characters. Just like someone in a Mickey Mouse costume _is Mickey Mouse_. Also, saying many furries dress up in fursuits is a fallacy, which renders this whole argument invalid, but I'm going to continue on and say that most furries probably don't even have enough money to buy and take care of a fursuit] They enjoy drawing images or taking photographs of themselves and other furries, oftentimes engaging in sexual activities. [I'll admit there's a lot of furry porn out there, but to say furries just do porn or engage in sexual activities while in fursuits or taking photographs is a gross accusation - YouTube has tons of videos of conventions and fursuiters that don't even contain a hint of sexual activity] Many furries believe that their costume or artistic rendering is a way of showing others their inner animal, or as they like to call it, their â€œfursonaâ€[sic]. They often hide their identity behind masks, animal suits, and even cartoon drawings, stating that it makes them more comfortable to do so. [First off, a fursona is whatever you want it to be: animal spirit, metaphor of your persoanlity, a fictional character, etc. Secondly, if furries want to show off their fursonas by making fursuiters, than I don't see what's wrong with that. Oh, but of course, the writer believes everything in the fandom is sexually oriented. Thirdly, a fursuiter dosen't hide his identity behind a mask; he becomes the character]

One middle-aged furry was quoted in a *Vanity Fair interview*, [Oh fuck me...] stating that he was uncomfortable with the human form. [Using one person's opinion to stereotype an entire race, class, or collection of individuals is the cause of much discriminaton and misunderstanding, although in this case I suppose it is understandable given how popular Vanity Fair is - and that coupled with the infamous CSI episode] Another furry, when *privately interviewed*, acknowledged that his attraction to other furries was not based on gender, but on their imaginary animal form. He also confirmed that he was not alone in this viewpoint. [Yeah, right. "Privately interviewed" usually means you're taking your own idea of something - in this case the furry fandom - and putting it into the mouth of an imaginary individual so it gives your argument "credibility"]

Polls taken in the furry fandom, *as well as other information*, have shown that most furries are male, and *many* admit that they engage in some homosexual activity. [Most furries are heterosexual; homosexual furries are the minority, and not even all of them engage in sexual activities, as is shown in a poll on Wikifur] A *portion of furries* also admit to having intercourse with real, live animals. [How many is "a portion"? And please tell me the writer isn't going to use that to stereotype furries as animal fuckers] Though there are *some* females in the fandom, the majority is made up of males ranging from teenagers to late middle-aged men. [Again, the writer says the fandom is mostly made up of homosexual men, and connects homosexuality to bestiality]

As an Internet threat


</SPAN>Although furries have been around since the early to mid 1980â€™s, it is in more recent years that they have increasingly become a threat to the general public. [Watch this...] *The threat to children is especially disturbing. Furries recruit animal-obsessed teenagers by luring them with the fun of playing pretend, and impressing upon them the loose morals and deviant practices of the furry fandom. *[See what the writer just did there? He or she just connected the fandom to the gay movement _and_ accused furries of brainwashing individuals] 

With the networking technology of the Internet, it is easier than ever for them to pull others into their fandom. [Nice use of the "information superhighway can be used for evil, so it is evil!" argument] They also take advantage of the Internet to put their mainly pornographic drawings online for the world to see. [I _would_ make an argument against this right now, but because the writer lost his or her credibility a couple of paragraphs ago, I'm just going to invoke Rule 34]

To make matters worse it is much harder to censor these photos and drawings from the younger users of the Internet. The main reason is that, normally, sites that contain adult content are â€œtaggedâ€ by the siteâ€™s maker, very purposefully, with words that indicate the presence of pornography. They tag their sites so that they can be found by people looking for that specific content. The advantage is that search engines such as Google have filters that pick up on these tags, and can be set to avoid tagged adult content sites. [No, the main reason is because their parents are being stupid; who lets their children surf the world wide web alone?]

*The* furries [because apparently we're a class of people, not a collection of fans], however, have made up their own words, and these words make it more difficult to pinpoint the subject matter of the siteâ€™s content. [Furries aren't druggies, they don't come up with new phrases every year just to hide something from the police] For this reason, methods that parents use to guard their children from the darker corners of the Internet are not as, if at all, effective in blocking out furry websites. [You'd have to know the words beforehand in order to find the furry websites, like "yiff" and "furcon" and "murr"] What this means is when a youth or child looks up his favorite cartoon animal friends on the Internet, it is highly likely that he will end up finding Simba - cub or adult - performing filthy acts in pornographic images. [That sentence should end with "...If you don't have parental settings on"', because you're too stupid to protect your child] Another primary reason that makes it difficult to censor furry content *for the protection of children and family* [because furry content is so _obviously_ gay propaganda] is that they often draw or pretend to be animal characters from well-known childrenâ€™s shows or movies. The vast majority of furry â€œartworkâ€ is pornographic in nature, and often incorporates famous copyrighted cartoon characters. This is a sad, dark side of the furry fandom that they donâ€™t want you donâ€™t hear about. [Three words: parody and fantasy. And furries aren't even the only ones who do this, either: I remember a story a long time ago about an animator, or someone at Warner Bros. who got fired after making porno of the Looney Toons characters. If anyone has more infomration on that story, post it in the forum please]

Isn't it wrong to discriminate against the furries?

No, and it's *hardly discrimination*. [Attacking individuals based on stereotypes and misconceptions _is_ a form of discrimination] Being a "furry" is not like being a homosexual, or Jewish, or black, or blind. It is not a race, creed, or culture. The furries complain that they are being "fursecuted," [sic] and that those that dislike them are bigoted. It is insulting and belittling to those groups of people who have, and many who are still fighting for equality, rights and acceptance. People are born into their race. Their religions are sacred to them. They fight for something substantial and well deserved. Furries compare themselves to the situation of blacks or Hispanics affected by racism, and of the suffering of the Jewish people in the Holocaust. Furries are gravely mistaken if they think that dramatics and ignorance of the world around them will lessen the dislike of their strange hobbies. [More comparisons to the gay movement and "evidence" that furries need help. I'll admit there are some really crazy people in the fandom, but I wonder how many actually take "fursecution" seriously?]

What can we do against the *fur menace*? [Failed attempt at a pun. Not that you should judge the writer by it]

Spread the *knowledge.* [Read: hate] Any AFCÂ® member can tell you the importance of educating the public about this growing problem. [Because every member believes this bullshit] We here at the Anti-Furry Coalition are working to shed light on the threat the furries pose to our homes and communities. You will soon find on our site the resources needed for starting your own chapter. Many different downloadable files will be available for your use. Simply download them and print them out. Should you choose to head a chapter or become an AFCÂ® officer, we suggest spreading the knowledge by making multiple copies of our downloadable informational handouts. This material is an easy way to inform the public of the impact the furries can have on their children, family, homes and community. Our resources page will be up soon. Hand them out at community events! [Handing out literature, pamphlets, and letters that say people who "dress up in animal suits and fuck animals" should be stopped by the government will not only make you look silly, it'll also brand you as a close-minded individual, and you will possibly be directed to the nearest psychologist]


Edit: Article taken from the coalition's What Are Furries?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

i hate people like that...
all that bitching around makes me sick. why cant people just accept other livestyles or points of view?
i mean, look at me. im not a furry. but accept and tolerate you guys! and i believe that you are a friendly and great community. if that wasnt the case i wouldnt have registered here anyways.... 
sure, you are a little weird^^ but as i said in my introduction post:
everyone is a weirdo! even the most sane and "normal" person in the world has his ticks.
"the threat the furries pose to our homes and communities".... *laughs hard* XD that is the worst bullshit i have ever read^^


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I love how furries are still getting butthurt about this, I see though your thin veils of sarcasm furries :[ .



Now, I _was_ going to make a witty comment in response to this, but then I read the next few posts...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I love how furries are still getting butthurt about this, I see though your thin veils of sarcasm furries :[ .


i guess you got a pretty good point there...
replying to this just makes you an easy target, thats what they want.
stay cool, laugh about it and be yourself^^
but i still hate people who pick on others because of their believes/lifestyle/etc


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

What... in... the... hell...

That is outright lunacy, I only hope this is some really messed up joke.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> What... in... the... hell...
> 
> That is outright lunacy, I only hope this is some really messed up joke.


dont be upset, thats what they want.
just be proud to be yourself and youll be just fine! =D


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously, can people get any more stupid.  As a wise friend said to me: "People fear what they don't understand"


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> As a wise friend said to me: &quot;People fear what they don't understand&quot;



that is so true... happy people are also a target for trolls like that. they envy happy people and try to ruin it for them


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

That website is just taking up space that could be used for something else. And obviously the person manning the controls is either stupid or drunk.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Seriously, can people get any more stupid. As a wise friend said to me: "People fear what they don't understand"


This is true.If someone finds something they don't understand, they tend to fear it. Fear becomes anger. Anger becomes hatred. Hatred becomes a full out assult.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> This is true.If someone finds something they don't understand, they tend to fear it. Fear becomes anger. Anger becomes hatred. Hatred becomes a full out assult.



And then that assult ends with a well placed lawsuit.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

On who's head?


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't know. As soon as it leaves the bomb bay doors It's not my problem.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Try to miss me. I'm just a soldier in this twisted war.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> Try to miss me. I'm just a soldier in this twisted war.



Would it help if the bombs were laser guided?


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Would it help if the bombs were laser guided?


 
Maybe sattelite guided. lol


----------



## Kote (Nov 9, 2008)

What the hell?
Wow, it's sad to know that people actually want to get rid of the fandom. What a hopeless cause, it's impossible to make us not like furries :3 . Y'know, unless they kill us >.> .

But hate sucks, I'm sick of it. I know it's best to ignore hate, but like, I can't get the words or pictures of hatred out of my head once I've seen it. It seriously sucks.

Also, liking anthro n' furries actually made me appreciate animals and life more. I wasn't like that before I began to like anthros.


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

The furry fandom is something that was never something accepted by "Normal" society. Since normal society practically controls everything, others follow. Because the furry fandom is something that everyone does, it is looked down upon by the masses. Combined with that and the whole if you are a furry, you are gay or bi, that is a army of assholes that are homophobes or furry haters. 

I have dealt with a few fur haters and the majority of them are rather pathetic and easy to have a victory over. How I usually win is that I always say " I see no significance in arguing with you because there is nothing in it for me, so why should I care..." That statement has made everyone shut up so far.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Suirano Etheryu said:


> The furry fandom is something that was never something accepted by "Normal" society. Since normal society practically controls everything, others follow. Because the furry fandom is something that everyone does, it is looked down upon by the masses. Combined with that and the whole if you are a furry, you are gay or bi, that is a army of assholes that are homophobes or furry haters.
> 
> I have dealt with a few fur haters and the majority of them are rather pathetic and easy to have a victory over. How I usually win is that I always say *" I see no significance in arguing with you because there is nothing in it for me, so why should I care..."* That statement has made everyone shut up so far.



I believe the standard responce to this is something along the lines of, "so you admit defeat then  ?"


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I believe the standard responce to this is something along the lines of, "so you admit defeat then  ?"


That's why we gota keep fighting, so you can't.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> That's why we gota keep fighting, so you can't.



Wat?


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Wat?


Can't admit defeat.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

That site is based in the UK. With an IP based in india. It's a troll site.


----------



## Kote (Nov 9, 2008)

Huh, okay. I will take your advice and not feed them :3 .


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That site is based in the UK. With an IP based in india. It's a troll site.


Even if it's just trolling, you need to be able to fight for what you want. Don't crunch under pressure even if the arguement's pointless.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> Even if it's just trolling, you need to be able to fight for what you want. Don't crunch under pressure even if the arguement's pointless.



If you argue with a troll, the troll's already won  .


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

i just took a closer look at their website... its pathetic and hilarious at the same time XD
check out an item in their resources:


"Escape From The Furry Maze

                 A great way to teach children the dangers of these creatures in a fun, appropriate way."

wow, they try to hunt you down like hitler tried to kill the jews!


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you argue with a troll, the troll's already won  .


We need to be careful when choosing which is trolling and which is hating.There are people out there that would do anything to crush the furry fandom.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you argue with a troll, the troll's already won  .



Yeah, trolls have way too much free time that could be spent doing creative things.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i just took a closer look at their website... its pathetic and hilarious at the same time XD
> check out an item in their resources:
> 
> 
> ...



That's sickeningly disrespectful, you should be ashamed.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Yeah, trolls have way too much free time that could be spent doing creative things.



Trolling is creative, this site is proof :] .


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, hitler DID try to kill the jews. But that aside.this thing just got blown way out of proportion. And I think that moderators need to be involved.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's sickeningly disrespectful, you should be ashamed.


i know, im sorry for the comparision...
but its the same thing if you think about it!
hitler tried to convice the germans that jews are evil and a threat to everyone. those trolls try to convice everyone that you are a threat to everyone (on the internet).
for me thats very similar


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Well, hitler DID try to kill the jews. But that aside.this thing just got blown way out of proportion. And I think that moderators need to be involved.


That has some truth to it. People need to hear all sides of a story before choosing a side.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Well, hitler DID try to kill the jews. But that aside.this thing just got blown way out of proportion. And I think that moderators need to be involved.


i guess you are right... its pointless to bother with those trolls, they will jsut come back


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i know, im sorry for the comparision...
> but its the same thing if you think about it!
> hitler tried to convice the germans that jews are evil and a threat to everyone. those trolls try to convice everyone that you are a threat to everyone (on the internet).
> for me thats very similar



You honestly think internet trolling is anything like the fucking holocaust?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You honestly think internet trolling is anything like the fucking holocaust?


of course not!
its just trolling, i know that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> of course not!
> its just trolling, i know that.



Please elaborate, because your previous posts seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Please elaborate, because your previous posts seem to indicate otherwise.


well, calling someone else a threat and danegerous is kind of how it started back then.
this is different but in my opinion there are some similarities. 
it might be trolling but providing downloads that have the sole purpose to make other people hate you goes a little to far for me...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> well, calling someone else a threat ahd danegerous is kind of how it started back then.
> this is different but in my opinion there are some similarities.
> it might be trolling but providing downloads that have the sole purpose to make other people hate you goes a little to far for me...



Hitler didn't do it for shits and giggles, also trolling has no impact on the real world. The two have nothing in common, and it's vain and disrespectful to claim otherwise.


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 9, 2008)

It's kind of like how the Vori brainwashed Chakotay into hating the Kradin in Nemesis.

I sent them an email asking them to change their website about a month ago. They made a gramatical error. They haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> trolling has no impact on the real world..


It has no impact until someone else finds it and believes it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> also trolling has no impact on the real world


im fully aware of that.
this has gone a little too far i guess^^ im sorry for the comparrison, i didnt intend to upset you. thats the problem with WW II comparisons, they usually fail.... i just woke up and forgot that, sorry^^ 
but that website sucks nonetheless!


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> It has no impact until someone else finds it and believes it.



No one ever will. The acute inability to recognise trolling is one of several  defects unique to furries.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No one ever will. The acute inability to recognise trolling is one of several  defects unique to furries.


i guess you are right, usually no one gives a shit.
but every group has the problem that their are at least a few people who really do hate them for no apparent reason


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i guess you are right, usually no one gives a shit.
> but every group has the problem that their are at least a few people who really do hate them for no apparent reason



The only people who care about furries enouph to hate them are other furries.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Was that an oxymoron?


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 9, 2008)

No, an oxymoron is a contradiction in terms, like "safe tribble."


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Sort of like "Military Intelligence"


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> No, an oxymoron is a contradiction in terms, like "safe tribble."



Exactly, whereas furries hating other furries isn't an oxymoron at all. Thank you for the fine example Skullmiser :] .


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahhh. Okay, that clicks.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Sort of like "Military Intelligence"



That gave me the first lol of the day. Thanks 

The harmlessness of trolling can be disputed up to a point.

 I recall not so long ago there was a pretty nasty clash between the furz and trollz on da youtube. One of the 'leaders' (He never liked to be classified as such, it just sort of ended up that way) known as wolfee, was attacked continuously, hacked, received phone calls, had his personal details exposed on the internet and I think he even received nasty letters as well. Oh, his youtube account got hacked and banned also. 

It was all very, very silly....simply because one group of people thought it would be funny to harass another group of people based upon the consistent huntings for lulz. 

And I don't think trolls are anything like 'Nazi's' - no way, that would be a silly comparison, for obvious reasons. But I _would _agree with someone who said something along the lines that, if furries existed, in Poland, in 1939...then they probably would get the 'treatment' - if you understand.


----------



## Xeans (Nov 9, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> well if they are being serious i have three plans of how to deal with it
> A)The Peaceful Approach:We approach them and educate them on what furries are and hope the accept it.
> B)The Internet Approach:We join the AFC and soon reveal our furry identifications soon making it like the Salem witch trials where everyone is amusing the other is a furry soon demolishing the site from the inside out.
> C)The "Fun Way":We pool all our money together to buy a T-72, 4 APCs, 5 BRDM scouts, and many rifles and STORM THE GATES.
> oh and yes i know a site to buy the vehicles.


 
*Flips out a notepad*
Where is this site?


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I believe the standard responce to this is something along the lines of, "so you admit defeat then  ?"



Heh, that does sound like something that a troll would respond with. Hmm, I guess all I would say is " Sure why not =D "


----------



## Zastien (Apr 1, 2010)

Heh, The anti-furry coalition. The biggest April fools joke this YEAR I've learned about. That actually INFURIATES me. >:C I sent OUT a LONG WORDED E-Mail to those TARDS, THOSE hypocritical tards and I got the same message WarTheifX did >:C Damn this is annoying and INFURIATING. Hopefully they'll go away like the common cold >____>



> DigitalPotato: It reminds me of my church's attempts to stop homosexuality and  bisexuality. XD


 xD OH HOW TRUE and LOOK WHAT HAPPENED! EPIC FAILURE!!! xD


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK DID YOU NECRO THIS SHIT?! GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, nice necro. 
And it is an epic site. First time I read through it, I was disgusted with furries, and then I remembered I am one too. Then I went back to hating them againm


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

....I don't even...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ....I don't even...


 but doesn't it sound fun to join, where do I sign up?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

fail group is fail


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> fail group is fail



The Ace is correct yet again. Now all we need to do is get some booze in ya and your name'll be very fitting ;-)


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2010)

Zastien said:


> Heh, The anti-furry coalition. The biggest April fools joke this YEAR I've learned about.



You are nearly eighteen (18) months late.



Zastien said:


> That actually INFURIATES me. >:C I sent OUT a LONG WORDED E-Mail to those TARDS, THOSE hypocritical tards and I got the same message WarTheifX did >:C Damn this is annoying and INFURIATING. Hopefully they'll go away like the common cold >____>



I want an application that reaches through the Internet and tele-wedgies everyone who necros threads.  I hope thread necromancy goes away more quickly than the common cold.


----------

